

Microsoft comments on OOXML/ODF at Red Hat summit: "ODF has clearly won" - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/19/red-hat-summit-panel-who-won-ooxml-battle

======
hsmyers
There are "lies, damned lies, and anything said by Microsoft about ODF".

~~~
jzawodny
heh

